# ~The Princess and the Pauper...are friends?~



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello all, here is the long awaited thread about--
Me, obviously.
Can I at least do the introduction? 
No.
Too bad. Anyways, this thread is about Mallorn, as she wants it to be, and also comes with some interesting developments. It seems that Tilda and Mallorn have become friends-- 
I wouldn't call it a friendship--
--that has gotten to the point where Mallorn actually mimics Tilda and speaks "Doveish" to her and they visit regularly through the cage bars, even trying to preen each other.
So to clear a few things up, Tilda and I are _not_ friends. But she's nice. And we talk. And sometimes she preens my tail feathers. But we're not friends. And, yes, I speak her language but princesses are supposed to learn the language of their people so I'm trying to fulfill my duty as ruler. Any questions?
I doubt it, after you cleared that up so thoroughly. Anyways, I told Mallorn she could comment on her own thread so--
--here I am. Enjoy!

I call this one "Interruption from an Obnoxious Caregiver"
Excuse you!
Touché. Bye Mum.
Sorry.









Hi peasant, how was your day?









Is there room in there for me? Because it sure looks like it. (Code for "Mum I want a new cage")
Hey, I'm working on it. It's for your hatchday, remember? Patience is a virtue.









That rope looks comfy...Oh, wait, I had one before you. Haha.









Here's me asking why Mum was still there when I was clearly only checking up on my kingdom.









I decided that if she was going to hover around with the camera, I may as well pose, right? Nothing like a wasted opportunity to ruin your look.









"What was that, now?"









It annoys me when Tilda turns around because she should always look at me because I'm royalty. Besides, I was in the middle of an important discussion on the Top Ten 2015 Fall Fashion Secrets!









We're not friends, I was just preening her to be nice.









Stop trying to stalker pic me, Mum, I see you behind the potted plant. We both see you, actually.









I tried to break in so I could have her cage as well as mine, but the bars didn't yield to my majesty like they were supposed to. 









I guess I'll try again tomorrow. Anyways, that's basically it. It's nothing. We talk, gossip, preen, done. All in a day's work.
At any rate, since they're obviously very close--
Stop it, Mum you're so annoying! Ugh...
Anyways, _since they've gotten so close_ (and every time the Princess visits, Tilda wants to come out and play), do you think it would be okay to let them meet, both out of their cages, in a highly supervised room? 
Not that I would care, obviously. She's just a bird who happens to live here. But, I do hope my loyal entourage enjoyed my latest adventures. Cheers! 
Bye for now, everyone! I'm sure we'll be back soon


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Mallorn is such a funny little gal . Oh my gosh those are some of the most adorable pics ever ! Tiny little Dove and tiny little parrot . I love Mallorn's soft turquoise color and opaline mutation. The pics really show it off (don't tell her I told you) she already knows how pretty she is!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

RavensGryf said:


> Mallorn is such a funny little gal . Oh my gosh those are some of the most adorable pics ever ! Tiny little Dove and tiny little parrot . I love Mallorn's soft turquoise color and opaline mutation. The pics really show it off (don't tell her I told you) she already knows how pretty she is!


Thanks Julie!  I'll be sure to pass on my compliments to the Princess only on a day when she's moulting or something to boost her self-image :laughing:
I also love her mutation, she's a relatively well-marked opaline as well, which makes the seafoam on her saddle especially bright  Tilda is such a sweetheart, I love seeing them interact. Glad you enjoyed 



Niamhf said:


> Oh how cute and fluffy Tilda is she's gorgeous
> And no I haven't forgotten about you princess Mallorn  You are taking such great care of your kingdom and even interacting with your maid - I bet your preening was all about demonstrating this Autumns feather look eh?
> 
> I'm sure you and Tilda could become closer aquiantances really - like ... 'friends'  At least think about it - I'm sure you're enjoying the company - and why learn doveish unless you can enjoy speaking it?
> ...


Thank you, Niamh! I'll let Tilda know you thought so, I'm sure she'll just be tickled pink!  Mallorn confirms her preening was more of "teaching" than actual preening (which I'm sure is true ) I think that it may be time as well! We'll have to see  Thanks for stopping by and showering the girls with their daily does of compliments (although, like Julie's, I may have to keep your comments to Mallorn private until she's feeling decidedly lesser :laugh


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh how cute and fluffy Tilda is she's gorgeous 
And no I haven't forgotten about you princess Mallorn  You are taking such great care of your kingdom and even interacting with your maid - I bet your preening was all about demonstrating this Autumns feather look eh? 

I'm sure you and Tilda could become closer aquiantances really - like ... 'friends'  At least think about it - I'm sure you're enjoying the company - and why learn doveish unless you can enjoy speaking it? 

Well I think you are both stunning and I'm glad to see such excellent progress since your last check in 

I definitely recommend some out of cage supervised interaction - it's time


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I think it would be a terribly fun idea to have them play together outside the cage. Does Tilda like millet? Perhaps you can set up a very neutral new play are with millet scattered about for them to share and bond over. Photos everywhere. OH! VIDEO PLEASE!!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

justmoira said:


> I think it would be a terribly fun idea to have them play together outside the cage. Does Tilda like millet? Perhaps you can set up a very neutral new play are with millet scattered about for them to share and bond over. Photos everywhere. OH! VIDEO PLEASE!!!


We may just have to do that, Moira! Tilda loves millet. She's a bit of an addict, actually. Mallorn loves millet as well but she likes other things just as much, like corn, lettuce, regular seed, etc. I'm sure that would be a hit, millet and cameras everywhere   Sounds like a party! arty2:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I didn't know you have a dove 
LOL, lovely pictures and even better captions!*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! How cute! I would love to see a video of them interacting together!


----------



## Sheather (Oct 21, 2014)

Too cute!
My parakeets get on swell with my doves.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Princess Mallorn, your thread was wonderfully enlightening, as always! 
It's excellent you take your royal duties seriously and are working with your loyal subject by the acts of charity you bestow. 

Star -
I think a closely supervised interaction would be quite appropriate at this point. :thumbsup:
Perhaps the Princess will decide she likes spending time with the "Pauper" and a true  friendship will develop! :fingerx:*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see the Princess Mallorn being so friendly to Tilda.
I would love to hear a recording of Her Royal Highness mimicking the dove sounds, it must be so sweet! 

And good luck with the girls' first official meeting outside their cages!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my, this post and the sheer cuteness of Princess Mallorn and the Pauper Tilda is tickling me to death! Like Gaby I'd also love to see the photos animated on video. She's behaving quite like my conure Drogon who use to always lurk around the outside of my budgies' cage...but with more dubious intentions. Looking forward to more of their shenanigans


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Excellent pic's, and what a story line...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

eduardo said:


> *I didn't know you have a dove
> LOL, lovely pictures and even better captions!*


Thanks, Dee! Yes, Tilda is my sister's dove and she has been with us since June 7th of this year 



nuxi said:


> Awww! How cute! I would love to see a video of them interacting together!


Thanks, Gaby! I'll be sure to post a video soon 


Sheather said:


> Too cute!
> My parakeets get on swell with my doves.


Cute video! That's great to know 



FaeryBee said:


> *Princess Mallorn, your thread was wonderfully enlightening, as always!
> It's excellent you take your royal duties seriously and are working with your loyal subject by the acts of charity you bestow.
> 
> Star -
> ...


Thanks Deb--I'll keep you posted 


aluz said:


> It's great to see the Princess Mallorn being so friendly to Tilda.
> I would love to hear a recording of Her Royal Highness mimicking the dove sounds, it must be so sweet!
> 
> And good luck with the girls' first official meeting outside their cages!


I agree, there was a point where Mallorn was so mean I didn't think they'd ever coexist  I'll try to get her "dove noises" on video, it is adorable 



Jedikeet said:


> Oh my, this post and the sheer cuteness of Princess Mallorn and the Pauper Tilda is tickling me to death! Like Gaby I'd also love to see the photos animated on video. She's behaving quite like my conure Drogon who use to always lurk around the outside of my budgies' cage...but with more dubious intentions. Looking forward to more of their shenanigans


Thanks, Nick! I'll be sure to have videos up sooner rather than later  
Drogon sounds like quite the little dragon....:laughing:


Jonah said:


> Excellent pic's, and what a story line...


Thank you Randy, these two never have a boring moment!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Update:

Friday afternoon the girls "officially" met each other. Once Tilda figured out that Mallorn's cage door was open, she cooed and called to try and get her attention, but Mallorn flew out and immediately decided she was not going to sit with Tilda so she flew over to me and told me all about how if she was seen being friends with a peasant it would ruin her social status. Then she started preening. I took her aside and reassured her it was good for her royal image to go visit Tilda, so she flew over and almost landed on Tilda's cage next to Tilda, but decided not to at the last second and flew back to me, where I sternly reprimanded her for leaving Tilda sitting all by herself with nobody to talk to. Tilda flew down from her cage and ran (it was so cute, her little head was bobbing and everything) over to me and Mallorn, where she imploringly looked at Mallorn to come and play. At this point, both of them flew around the room and finally Mallorn flew back to me and Tilda found a new roost--on top of _Mallorn's_ cage. I thought Mallorn was going to go insane but she didn't seem to mind, so Tilda took a nap as Mallorn sniffed and preened some more in a haughty manner.

At long last, Mallorn flew over to her own cage to meet Tilda. Both girls were momentarily confused before Mallorn gently tried to preen Tilda. Tilda, not being a hookbill, thought Mallorn was trying to eat her so she flinched and scooted away. Mallorn was offended that she didn't want to revel in her presence so she flew into Tilda's cage instead, where she proceeded to eat her food, play with her toys, and make herself at home. I tried to tell her it was rude to walk in without knocking but she ignored me (as well as Tilda, who was sitting on top of her own cage again) and took a nap. Tilda didn't care in any way whatsoever and also took a nap.

Eventually I had to leave the room so I tried to ask Mallorn to come into her cage but she looked at me like "Obviously not, she has a better cage than me so I'll just stay, thanks."
Needless to say, I did have to pick her up but she didn't mind, she just sighed and resigned herself to taking a nap in her cage after I returned her to her own residence :laughing:

I took a few pictures and a video so I'll try to get those up sometime soon! :wave:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Tilda is just darling! 

Obviously the Princess is more darling but I didn't know you had a dove as well. She's so pretty and cute!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Therm said:


> Tilda is just darling!
> 
> Obviously the Princess is more darling but I didn't know you had a dove as well. She's so pretty and cute!


Haha, thank you Therm


----------

